# Cassie and Pheobe



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Cassie is my Boxer and she is so good with my Pomeranian Puppy Pheobe.
YouTube - DSCN0428


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a sweet girl! She looks like she is so patient with the puppy!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Man, I'm shocked that the boxer isn't ripping the pom to shreds.... since raw makes them so blood thirsty 

They are adorable together  How old is the pom puppy? She's so incredibly fluffy!!!


----------

